# What Film Score Are You Listening To?



## ando

post it!  ​














*barbarella the bob crew generation orchestra* (1968, dynovoice records)


----------



## ando

*Happy 90th, John Williams!*






and one of my favorites from the maestro...















*star wars* (1977)

This is the remastered "A New Hope" recording. It's so much superior to the actual '77 vinyl pressing found on YouTube that I had to post it, though I prefer to listen to the vinyl at home.


----------



## ando

*tous les matins du monde jordi savall* (1991, auvidis travelling)

bonus cd:


----------



## tortkis

Eiko Ishibashi: Drive My Car Original Soundtrack (2021)








https://eikoishibashi.bandcamp.com/album/drive-my-car-original-soundtrack-with-bonus-tracks
Eiko Ishibashi : Piano, Rhodes, Synth, Flutes, Electronics, Melodion, Vibraphone, Sound Collage
Jim O'Rourke : A.Guitar, E.Guitar, Pedal Steel, Guitar, Bass, Vibraphone
Tatsuhisa Yamamoto : Drums, Percussion
Marty Holoubek : A.Bass, E.Bass (Track 1,2,4,8)
Toshiaki Sudoh : E. Bass (Track 5,10)
Atsuko Hatano : Violin, Viola


----------



## 89Koechel

Well, for what it's worth .... Kenyon Hopkins. He composed (at least) two, great scores ... one, for "The Hustler" (with Paul Newman, George C Scott, etc.) and "12 Angry Men"/(1957). The first is somewhat "jazzy", but also ruminative, in it's way ... and the 2nd is lyrical (using the the usual oboe, etc.) but also indicative of what the film direction is about, so to speak. Two black-and-white films from the transition period of films, themselves, and the musical scores, within ... I think.


----------



## ando

tortkis said:


> Eiko Ishibashi: Drive My Car Original Soundtrack (2021)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://eikoishibashi.bandcamp.com/album/drive-my-car-original-soundtrack-with-bonus-tracks
> Eiko Ishibashi : Piano, Rhodes, Synth, Flutes, Electronics, Melodion, Vibraphone, Sound Collage
> Jim O'Rourke : A.Guitar, E.Guitar, Pedal Steel, Guitar, Bass, Vibraphone
> Tatsuhisa Yamamoto : Drums, Percussion
> Marty Holoubek : A.Bass, E.Bass (Track 1,2,4,8)
> Toshiaki Sudoh : E. Bass (Track 5,10)
> Atsuko Hatano : Violin, Viola


Nice. Mellow. Makes me want to watch the movie. Just found a copy. Thanks!


----------



## ando

89Koechel said:


> Well, for what it's worth .... Kenyon Hopkins. He composed (at least) two, great scores ... one, for "The Hustler" (with Paul Newman, George C Scott, etc.) and "12 Angry Men"/(1957). The first is somewhat "jazzy", but also ruminative, in it's way ... and the 2nd is lyrical (using the the usual oboe, etc.) but also indicative of what the film direction is about, so to speak. Two black-and-white films from the transition period of films, themselves, and the musical scores, within ... I think.


thanks!















*the hustler original soundtrack kenyon hopkins* (1961, kapp records)
_*full YT playlist*_


----------



## tortkis

ando said:


> Nice. Mellow. Makes me want to watch the movie. Just found a copy. Thanks!


Eiko Ishibashi is a very talented composer and singer-songwriter. Her works range from melodic yet complex songs to experimental electronic music. I have not watched the movie but I purchased the soundtrack because I am a fan of her music.

Currently listening to Michael Nyman's melancholic 6 Days 6 Nights.


----------



## ando

tortkis said:


> Eiko Ishibashi is a very talented composer and singer-songwriter. Her works range from melodic yet complex songs to experimental electronic music. I have not watched the movie but I purchased the soundtrack because I am a fan of her music.
> 
> Currently listening to Michael Nyman's melancholic 6 Days 6 Nights.


Nice Nyman score. Thanks.

Re: _Drive My Car_
It helps if you love the plays of Anton Chekhov. Otherwise you may wonder what the director is after. Good movie, though.


----------



## ando

*the shining* (1980, warner bros.)


----------



## ando

*watership down original soundtrack angela morley* (1978, cbs)


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story
David Alvarez, Sharks, Mike Faist, Kevin Csolak, John Michael Fiumara, Patrick Higgins, Les Jets, Kyle Coffman, Ansel Elgort, Rachel Zegler, Ariana DeBose, Yesenia Ayala, David Guzman, Andrei Chagas, David Avilés Morales, Carlos E. Gonzalez, Jacob Guzman, Adriel Flete, Carlos Sánchez Falú, Ricky Ubeda, Yurel Echezarreta, Ricardo A. Zayas, Julius Anthony Rubio, Sebastian Serra, Gabriela M. Soto, Kelvin Delgado, Maria Alexis Rodriguez, Annelise Cepero, Isabella Ward, Jennifer Florentino, Natalie Toro, Arianna Rosario, Ilda Mason, Jeanette Delgado, Ana Isabelle, Tanairi Sade Vazquez, Edriz E. Rosa Pérez, Melody Martí, Gaby Diaz, Juliette Feliciano, Jamila Velazquez, Jess LeProtto, Ben Cook, Kyle Allen, Myles Erlick, Andréa Burns, Yassmin Alers, Rita Moreno

New version , very fine .


----------



## ando

Rogerx said:


> West Side Story
> David Alvarez, Sharks, Mike Faist, Kevin Csolak, John Michael Fiumara, Patrick Higgins, Les Jets, Kyle Coffman, Ansel Elgort, Rachel Zegler, Ariana DeBose, Yesenia Ayala, David Guzman, Andrei Chagas, David Avilés Morales, Carlos E. Gonzalez, Jacob Guzman, Adriel Flete, Carlos Sánchez Falú, Ricky Ubeda, Yurel Echezarreta, Ricardo A. Zayas, Julius Anthony Rubio, Sebastian Serra, Gabriela M. Soto, Kelvin Delgado, Maria Alexis Rodriguez, Annelise Cepero, Isabella Ward, Jennifer Florentino, Natalie Toro, Arianna Rosario, Ilda Mason, Jeanette Delgado, Ana Isabelle, Tanairi Sade Vazquez, Edriz E. Rosa Pérez, Melody Martí, Gaby Diaz, Juliette Feliciano, Jamila Velazquez, Jess LeProtto, Ben Cook, Kyle Allen, Myles Erlick, Andréa Burns, Yassmin Alers, Rita Moreno
> 
> New version , very fine .







Dudamel, huh? It has its charms. Gotta say that after you've lived with the original Bernstein recording this seems superfluous. My old roommate has a father who, over the years, sent her 10 different versions of the score from the era it originated (early 60s). The urge to redo _WSS_ is apparently irresistible.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Jane Eyre Soundtrack* by John Williams.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK_W-ZzNCnI

Cheers


----------



## Alfacharger

A score from RVW.


----------



## Rogerx

Trois couleurs : Bleu DVD

Made by Krzysztof Kieslowski



Trois Couleurs: Bleu
From a trilogy based on the French flag .


----------



## tortkis

Loving Highsmith (2022), Noël Akchoté (ayler records)









guitar duos with Mary Halvorson (Disc 1) & with Bill Frisell (Disc 2)


----------



## Rogerx

Trois Couleurs: Blanc


----------



## verandai

I still like the score from "Lord of the Rings" very much - still listening ocasionally!


----------



## Rogerx

TROIS COULEURS ROUGE /OST

Last in the tribology based on the French flag

Made by Krzysztof Kieslowski


----------



## mr bob

Brilliant orchestral work (after all, high-budget film).


----------



## pianozach

verandai said:


> I still like the score from "*Lord of the Rings*" very much - still listening ocasionally!


I just brought this up again today. You may enjoy the video linked in the link to my comment.

https://www.talkclassical.com/69304-film-score-day-11.html#post2231421


----------



## tortkis

Alfie - Sonny Rollins with orchestra conducted by Oliver Nelson (1966)


----------



## tortkis

Takemitsu: Ran (Kurosawa, 1985)









The music has a tragic mood and reminds me of Mahler's slow movements. Very good.


----------



## ando

tortkis said:


> Takemitsu: Ran (Kurosawa, 1985)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music has a tragic mood and reminds me of Mahler's slow movements. Very good.


Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## ando

Wish I had included *Soundtracks* in the title. Scores and soundtracks are often very different though they serve the same narrative function.

One of my favorites -















*Xanadu Olivia Newton-John/Electric Light Orchestra* (1980, MCA)


----------



## ando

tortkis said:


> Alfie - Sonny Rollins with orchestra conducted by Oliver Nelson (1966)


Nice! Thanks.


----------



## ando

Rogerx said:


> Trois couleurs : Bleu DVD
> 
> Made by Krzysztof Kieslowski
> 
> 
> 
> Trois Couleurs: Bleu
> From a trilogy based on the French flag .


Thanks! _Rouge_ is my favorite film of the three but I do like the *Bleu* score. "Liberty" is apparently the overridng theme:


----------



## Monica

The Batman


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*ARIA The CREPUSCOLO & ARIA The BENEDIZIONE (2021)*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Just to say there was weird unexplained behavior on post #30 on page 32 of this thread. I tried to include the tracklist, it previews OK, then fails. So then I tried to indicate *Composed and Arranged by: Choro Club, Takeshi Senoo* in the edit reason field, and you can see the results. Something must be happening behind the scenes? Go figure.


----------



## tortkis

Piero Umiliani: Svezia, inferno e paradiso









Mah nà mah nà





I found Piero Umiliani only recently and really liked his music.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*B.Herrmann: "Scene d'amour" from Hitchcock's "Vertigo" - E-P Salonen (Live)*






Not the full score, but a fine piece of work nonetheless


----------



## Chibi Ubu

It's a great one, I remember The Muppet Show version really well!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Taxi Driver - Bernard Herrman: 4.5 Stars on the Chibi Meter*

Inspired by the the Soundtrack Game, I checked out *Taxi Driver - Bernard Herrman*










I found it on Spotify. If needed, one can sign up for a free online account, but be sure to sign in first:






:tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

*Am I 'mansplaining'?*



Chibi Ubu said:


> Just to say there was weird unexplained behavior on post #30 on page 32 of this thread. I tried to include the tracklist, it previews OK, then fails. So then I tried to indicate *Composed and Arranged by: Choro Club, Takeshi Senoo* in the edit reason field, and you can see the results. Something must be happening behind the scenes? Go figure.


The "Edit Reason" field is where you put your explanation for your edit. It might be something like "spelling error", or "inserted missing word". You don't have to fill it in if you don't want.

If you wanted to add "Composed and Arranged by: Choro Club, Takeshi Senoo" to your post, you put that somewhere in the post window.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

pianozach said:


> The "Edit Reason" field is where you put your explanation for your edit.


I left out all of the steps I took to get my presentation to work in the original post, but I was finally met with failure and frustration. I've done 3K plus posts on another forum. I've built my PC, installed the OS, Software, etc. & I operate a media server for the household.

Sometimes failure happens around here, and there are differences in the way this Forum OS operates vs other sites. This ain't my first forum and exercise in BB Code.

It would be helpful if I could delete my own posts like some other forums allow but that isn't happening at TC. Here's hoping the system upgrade resolves some of these issues.

But thanks for your thoughts & help. I know you mean well.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Chocolat - Rachel Portman*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Singing In The Rain (Clockwork Orange version)*





:lol::tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

Chibi Ubu said:


> :lol::tiphat:


An uncomfortable film, with a brilliant score.


----------



## ando

Recently watched John Huston's final film, _The Dead_, after reading Joyce's short story. One of the more impressive aspects of the movie is Alex North's score:






A bit of background on the score:


----------



## Rogerx

Cabaret


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Turks fruit /Turkish delight
Album (muziek) van Rogier van Otterloo


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Magnificent music composed by Ennio Morricone for a movie which was released in 1967.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## sAmUiLc

Soundtrack of Monsieur Hire. Michael Nyman's original score is haunting. Also includes the gypsy theme from the last movement of Brahms 1st piano quartet. Never knew Brahms could sound this kinky.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Mahler– Main Title: Theme From Death In Venice 
Armando Gill– Evening On The Veranda
Ludwig Van Beethoven– The Salon & The Bordello
Gustav Mahler– Return To Venice
Gustav Mahler– Death & End Title


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Francis Lai


----------



## Chibi Ubu

atsizat said:


> Francis Lai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <4


Note: here in the USA it says video not available!


----------



## atsizat

Chibi Ubu said:


> Note: here in the USA it says video not available!


Strange.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

atsizat said:


> Strange.


It would be helpful if you were to type a line or two stating the name of the soundtrack and the composer in addition to the link itself. Then I could search for it myself. That's not so strange is it?


----------



## atsizat

Chibi Ubu said:


> It would be helpful if you were to type a line or two stating the name of the soundtrack and the composer in addition to the link itself. Then I could search for it myself. That's not so strange is it?


Why it can't be seen in the USA is strange.

*Theme From Love Story (Finale)*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

atsizat said:


> Why it can't be seen in the USA is strange.
> 
> *Theme From Love Story (Finale)*


Actually it is "geo-restricted" by the poster/copyright holder in the USA, Youtube and others do that all the time. It's done with IP adresses. I see a fair amount of Balkan countries unwilling to share online videos with the USA. That's the way it is, no?


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Ennio Morricone

If Americans are unable to see it, the name is

*Il Giudice E Il Suo Boia*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

atsizat said:


> Composed by Ennio Morricone
> 
> If Americans are unable to see it, the name is
> 
> *Il Giudice E Il Suo Boia*


Got it this time. I know you cannot tell whether it's there, but title and composer are always helpful inside the post. Thanks!!!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Empire Strikes Back 
(1997 2-cd set)


----------



## tortkis

Piero Umiliani: Tutto il bello dell'uomo (1963)


----------



## atsizat

Emmanuelle 2 (1975), composed by Francis Lai


----------



## Chibi Ubu

And for my 200th post, here's Frank Zappa:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Brokeback Mountain Soundtrack

Bob Bernstein (pedal steel), Gustavo Santaolalla (organ), Willie Nelson, Gabe Witcher (fiddle), Tony Garnier (acoustic guitar), George Recile (drums), Mickey Raphael (harmonica), Anibal Kerpel (hammond b3), Emmylou Harris, Gustavo Santaolalla (guitar), Helik Hadar (co-mixer), Dean Parks (guitar), David Mansfield (mandolin), Matthew Johnson (drums), Jeffrey Hill (upright bass), Rich Ruttenberg (piano), Larry Klein (co-mixer), Gary Tallent (bass guitar), Carmella Ramsey (fiddle), Dan Dougmore (steel guitar), Greg Morrow (drums), Ray Kennedy (electric guitar), Mary McBride, Mike Turner (guitar), Bob Glaub (bass guitar), Mike Clarke (drums), Teddy Thompson, Anibal Kerpel (piano), Jackie Greene, Randy Crenshaw (background vocalist), The Gas Band, Linda Ronstadt, Rufus Wainwright


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Ennio Morricone 

*Morire e viverti





La disubbidienza





Dietro la tenda




*


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story (CD)


----------



## atsizat

*Canzone Per La Sera ( Ennio Morricone )*


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Biliyorsun (1978 Turkish Film Score)


----------



## tortkis

Naked Lunch (1991) - Howard Shore, Ornette Coleman, The London Philharmonic Orchestra








Naked Lunch Soundtrack


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Forbidden Zone


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## atsizat

* Ennio Morricone - Prima della rivoluzione (1964)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

The entire movie including dialog is singing and music. Not sure if it can be called a musical, though. Anyway, years ago I made audio copy of its full length by burning on CD-Rs to just listen sometimes. The most beautiful movie I know, by the way.


----------



## Rogerx

The Bodyguard: Original Soundtrack Album is a soundtrack album from the film of the same name, released on November 17, 1992, by Arista Records. The album's first side features songs recorded by American singer Whitney Houston, who starred in the film, while side two features the work of various artists. Wikipedia


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Stanley & Iris Soundtrack Suite (14:58) - John Williams, composer*


----------



## Rogerx

My Fair Lady


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## sAmUiLc

Quite a few small gems here, actually every track is. Whoever compiled this thing has extensive knowledge on many different types of music. A connoisseur!


----------



## Rogerx

Easy Rider [Music from the Soundtrack]


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*The Imperial March (Star Wars) - John Williams*





*Suite from Schindler's List - John Williams*





*Olympic Fanfare and Theme - John Williams*




I know it's not from a soundtrack, but it fits here

*Cantina Band from Star Wars: Episode IV - John Williams*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Chibi Ubu

Rogerx said:


>


Oh, this one looks really good!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - For Love One Can Die (1972)


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Amore Per Amore (1978)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Why would anyone voluntarily listen to film scores? Weird…


----------



## pianozach

40 of them.

This was fun. The first few are easy, then . . .


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Le Marginal (1983)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

pianozach said:


> 40 of them.
> 
> This was fun. The first few are easy, then . . .


That was great fun, man! I knew some, was surprised by some, and now I want to see/hear them  There were quite a few that got my attention! Pictures do cause me to make choices, for better or worse... 🌞
Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Those were the days of innocence for me:




15:40


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig Schon said:


> Why would anyone voluntarily listen to film scores? Weird…


Perhaps because some people have other persons in the house


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Peur Sur La Ville (1975)


----------



## atsizat

1969 James Bond Score by John Barry






And its intrumental version


----------



## sAmUiLc

atsizat said:


> 1969 James Bond Score by John Barry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its intrumental version


My favorite Bond movie of all - 'On Her Majesty's Secret Service' - Bond falls in love and even gets married.. to the worthy woman.

Actually I stopped watching Bond series when I saw Roger Moore was fighting a baddie hanging outside on a small plane flying high in the air. 🤪 That's where I drew the line. So I don't know the rest of the series which came afterwards.


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Intimamente


----------



## Chibi Ubu

sAmUiLc said:


> Actually I stopped watching Bond series when I saw Roger Moore was fighting a baddie hanging outside on a small plane flying high in the air. 🤪 That's where I drew the line. So I don't know the rest of the series which came afterwards.


There was one more Bond worth watching with Timothy Dalton as 007. He was the most understated, but wry Bond of the lot. He was much better at 007 than the public perceived him to be. Dalton played Bond twice. Here's a taste of the last one he did
*Licence To Kill - A 007 Symphony (1989): Score by Michael Kamen*




After that, I gave up as well. I didn't enjoy Pierce Brosnan at all in the roll, though Brosnan was a good actor in a few other movies he did. 🌞🎧


----------



## atsizat

It is extremely depressing.

Ennio Morricone - Unused Theme


----------



## Rogerx

Vangelis: Alexander (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)

Choir, Orchestra, Epirus Polyphonic Ensemble (vocal), Vanessa-Mae Vanakorn Nicholson, Maria Bildea (harp), Irina Valentinovna Karpouchina, Konstantinos Paliatsaras, Irina Valentinova-Karpouchina (vocal), Vanessa Mae (violin), Constantinos Paliatsaras (tenor)

Nic Raine


----------



## atsizat

Henry Mancini - The Lonely Princess (1963)


----------



## atsizat

Henry Mancini - Sunflower (1970)


----------



## Alfacharger

Some Maurice Jarre...


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Does anyone know the theme tune from _Sapphire & Steel_? 

Under the influence of drugs and alcohol, Lil Ludi finally worked out from where it was ripped off (Tubin, Shostakovich, Vagn Holmboe or something similar), but have sadly now forgotten. Anyone enlighten Lil Ludi? Or do I have to reanimate Dillinger?


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig Schon said:


> Does anyone know the theme tune from _Sapphire & Steel_?
> 
> Under the influence of drugs and alcohol, Lil Ludi finally worked out from where it was ripped off (Tubin, Shostakovich, Vagn Holmboe or something similar), but have sadly now forgotten. Anyone enlighten Lil Ludi? Or do I have to reanimate Dillinger?


Just go to you tube and put _Sapphire & Steel in the search engine. 




https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sapphire+%26+steel+theme+tune


_


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - The Sicilan Clan (1969)


----------



## atsizat

* Francis Lai - Concerto Pour La Fin D'un Amour (1969)*

*








*


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Amapola (1984)


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone - Riflessione from Incontro (1971)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ascenseur pour l'échafaud (soundtrack)

Miles Davis


----------



## atsizat

Nino Rota - Ninna Nanna A Michale (1974)


----------



## Floeddie

Rogerx said:


> Ascenseur pour l'échafaud (soundtrack)
> 
> Miles Davis






For help with playing Spotify links, please send me a PM


----------



## Alfacharger

Mario Nascimbini, The Vikings....


----------



## Rogerx

Soundtrack / Elvis Presley - Frankie And Johnny


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Mille Echi


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone - Le Vent Le Cri (1981)


----------



## Marc Papeghin




----------



## atsizat

*Francis Lai*

Openning - Closing Theme from Emmanuelle 1 (1974)






Openning - Closing Theme from Emmanuelle 2 (1975)


----------



## atsizat

Rosemary's Baby (1968)


----------



## Rogerx

Soundtrack 'Amour'


----------



## Marc Papeghin




----------



## atsizat

Dimitri Tiomkin - The Green Leaves of Summer (1960)


----------



## pianozach

sAmUiLc said:


> My favorite Bond movie of all - 'On Her Majesty's Secret Service' - Bond falls in love and even gets married.. to the worthy woman.
> 
> Actually I stopped watching Bond series when I saw Roger Moore was fighting a baddie hanging outside on a small plane flying high in the air. 🤪 That's where I drew the line. So I don't know the rest of the series which came afterwards.


The Moore as Bond sequence of films just got sillier and sillier as time went by. 

You might enjoy the post-Moore films, especially those with Daniel Craig.


----------



## sAmUiLc

pianozach said:


> The Moore as Bond sequence of films just got sillier and sillier as time went by.
> 
> You might enjoy the post-Moore films, especially those with Daniel Craig.


Not really.


----------



## Rogerx

Taxi Driver

Original Soundtrack, Bernard Herrmann, Robert DeNiro, Tom Scott (alto saxophone)

Dave Blume


----------



## Rogerx

A Room with a view soundtrack


----------



## sAmUiLc

I've been re-watching this movie this afternoon. Love this song. What lyric!


----------



## atsizat

Dimitri Tiomkin - Theme from Rio Bravo (1959)


----------



## Rogerx

Memoirs of a Geisha (soundtrack)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Hitchcock The Great Movie Thrillers

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Herrmann

Herrmann, B: Marnie
Herrmann, B: North by Northwest: Overture
Herrmann, B: Psycho (A Narrative for Orchestra)
Herrmann, B: Vertigo


----------



## atsizat

Charlie Chaplin - County Orphan Asylum /Rooftop Chase from The Kid (1921)







Charlie Chaplin - Ending from City Lights (1931)







Charlie Chaplin - Ending from Modern Times (1936)


----------



## Rogerx

Watership Down (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)

Angela Morley, Michael Hordern (narrator), Art Garfunkel


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone - Solo / La Gabbia (1985)





*

*Ennio Morricone - Al Pianoforte / La Villa Del Venerdi (1991) 





*


----------



## Craveoon




----------



## Rogerx

John Williams: Suites from Star Wars & Close Encounters of the Third Kind Suite

Los Angeles Philharmonic, The Cantina Band, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Xanadu
Soundtrack van Olivia Newton-John en Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## atsizat

*Henry Mancini - The Shadows of Paris (1964)*


----------



## atsizat

I didn't hear this version of the music in the movie


----------



## atsizat

*Henry Mancini - Two For The Roads (1967)*


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone - Le Casse (1971)*


----------



## abrygida

V.Cosma - "Le Jouet"


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone - Metello (1970)*







*Ennio Morricone - Chi Mai (1981)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rozsa: Three Choral Suites (Ben Hur, Quo Vadis & King Of Kings)

Cincinnatti Pops & Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Erich Kunzel


----------



## MJSymphonist

Jerry Goldsmith The Wind and the Lion (1975) 





Toshiro Mayuzumi – The Bible ... In The Beginning (1966)


----------



## Rogerx

Rota: Romeo and Juliet

World premiere recording of the score to Franco Zeffirelli's film

Nino Rota


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone *

Final Duel Theme / Firstful of Dollars (1964)






Sixty Seconds to What? (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Movie Madness

Radio-Symphonie-Berlin/Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Michail Jurowski





Shostakovich: Five Days, Five Nights - Suite, Op. 111a
Shostakovich: Hamlet - Concert suite from the film score, Op. 116a
Shostakovich: King Lear - incidental music Op. 58a
Shostakovich: Odna: Suite, Op. 26
Shostakovich: The Fall of Berlin - Suite, Op. 82a
Shostakovich: The Gadfly Suite, Op. 97a
Shostakovich: The Golden Mountains - Suite, Op. 30a
Shostakovich: Viborgskaya storona, Op. 50
Shostakovich: Zoya: Suite


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## geralmar

Nothing wrong with a bit of Carl Orff.


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone - The Trio (1966)*






*Ennio Morricone - The Story of a Soldier (1966)*


----------



## geralmar

Georges Gavarentz, 1965.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

1969


----------



## bharbeke

Lang Lang's The Disney Book album is wonderful throughout. The guests and orchestra with him were well chosen, and it's cool to hear new arrangements of the old and new favorites alike. Here is the first track as a sample:


----------



## Rogerx

The Lion King

Carmen Twillie, Lebo M., Jay Rifkin (recorder), Bob Daspit (sound design), Jason Weaver, Laura Williams, Rowan Atkinson, Richard Harvey (panpipes), Bruce Botnick, Jeremy Irons, Cheech Marin, Jim Cummings, Whoopi Goldberg, Randy Thornton, Joseph Williams, Nathan Lane, Ernie Sabella, Matt Walker, Kristle Edwards, Sally Dworsky, Elton John, Chuck Sabo (drums), Davey Johnstone (guitar, background vocalist), Phil Spalding (alto, Kiki Dee (background vocalist), Gary Barlow (background vocalist), Rick Astley (background vocalist)
Robert Englund!
London Community Gospel Choir


----------



## Forster

Three interesting names last on that list that I hadn't realised were involved. Though according to Wiki, Roger, you missed off Robert Englund!


----------



## Rogerx

Forster said:


> Three interesting names last on that list that I hadn't realised were involved. Though according to Wiki, Roger, you missed off Robert Englund!


Solved,


----------



## Rogerx

Music from Walt Disney's Fantasia



Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Leopold Stokowski, Bernard Herrmann, Stanley Black, Richard Bonynge


Bach, J S: Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a


----------



## geralmar

Akira Ifukube (1957)

Godzilla has nothing to do with it, except same composer and studio.


----------



## atsizat

*Scar Face (1983)*


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Rogerx

Dr. No (soundtrack)


----------



## atsizat

Michael Legrand - I'll wait for you (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

Is Paris Burning? ( Soundtrack)

Maurice Jarre


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Anooj




----------



## geralmar

1963


----------



## atsizat

Theme from Mahogony (1975)


----------



## atsizat

geralmar said:


> 1963


All I can see is 1963. Nothing else.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Hum Aapke Hain Kaun..! *(1994)


----------



## Rogerx

Dear World

Original Broadway Cast Recording, Dear World Orchestra, Joe Masiell (vocal), William Larsen (vocal), Clifford Fearl (vocal), Charles Karel (vocal), Zale Kessler (vocal), Charles Welch (vocal), Angela Lansbury (vocal), Dear World Ensemble (vocal), Pamela Hall (vocal), Milo O'Shea (vocal), Jane Connell (vocal), Carmen Mathews (vocal), Kurt Peterson (vocal)

Donald Pippin


----------



## geralmar

geralmar said:


> 1963





atsizat said:


> All I can see is 1963. Nothing else.


Dana Macabra (Castle of Blood). Riz Ortolani:


----------



## Rogerx

Applause

Charles Strouse, The First Nighters, Len Cariou, Lauren Bacall, Penny Fuller, Bonnie Franklin, Robert Mandan, Ann Williams, Brandon Maggart, Lee Roy Reams, Original Cast Of: Applause, Applause Company


----------



## atsizat

The General (1926)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Barfi !* (2012)


----------



## Rogerx

Great Balls Of Fire! (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)


----------



## geralmar

Death Rides a Horse (1967).


----------



## tortkis

R.I.P. Angelo Badalamenti.

Mulholland Drive


----------



## Anooj




----------



## PeterKC




----------



## Rogerx

Glass,: The Hours (Soundtrack)

Michael Riesman (piano)

Lyric Quartet, Nick Ingman


----------



## Rogerx

G.I. Blues - Elvis Presley


----------

